# Dove Bands



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone aware that ND will be banding doves this fall in some areas, and some of them will have reward bands???

Could be an interesting year....I think I'll be spending quite a few afternoons in those areas!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I had no idea.. hehe :beer: I'll get the mojo dove fired up!! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've seen a lot more dove this year compared with last, and last year in Grand Forks the dove hunting was the best we've had in a while. They are just a lot of fun to hunt, especially when they are flying with the normal GF 30 MPH winds!!

Very tasty too--each breast with a slice of mushroom wrapped in bacon and marinated then cooked on the grill....wow.

So is Minnesota having their first dove hunt this year?

What about decoys for doves, do they work?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah MN has now opened a dove season, I cant wait to go out and try it..

WHats a good starting point for doves?? SInce we have never had a season I've never really scouted for good dove areas.. ALl I know is that I can limit out on pretty much any nearby bird feeder....

madison


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I can't wait til dove season opens. Unfortunately, that's also my first day of work!

Some people like to find a cattle pond near some shelterbelts and spend the evening waiting for the doves to come in and water. I prefer the more active approach, walking treelines near sunflower fields.

I did quite a few trips around GF last fall because I had Tuesday and Thursday afternoons off, and we found a lot of doves, and a lot of farmers willing to let you walk their land. It was a nice situation!

Sunflowers seem to be their preferred forage, so if you can find some treelines and a water source near sunflower fields, then you're in business. It really doesn't take much "scouting" as I hear the goose boys talk about it, but it doesn't hurt to spend an hour or two driving around, looking at a few fields and talking to land owners a week or two before season starts up!

Good luck shooting these little buggers, they are wicked wild! Sure gets a guy in shape for pheasant season!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

The key is to find Canola and sunflowers with a slough in the middle surrounded by trees. Find a comfortable spot and let them come to you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey chris....if you are serious where are the banded doves with the rewards? 8)

I use the sit and wait at water method....I trained my dog with doves.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i got me a sweet little field, its got cut wheat half way up it, then, it has maize, and i sit right on the line between the maize and the wheat, or 15 yards back on either side, and boy do i get some action, anyway... about the original post, im excited, maybe you guys will miss enough of them that they will get down to oklahoma :beer:


----------

